
Berlin reports rise in fatalities as new bike lanes fail to keep cyclists safe - jrwan
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/24/berlin-reports-rise-in-fatalities-as-new-bike-lanes-fail-to-keep-cyclists-safe
======
jessaustin
"Articulated lorry": that's a semi truck, right? Although I've never been to
Berlin, I can confirm that in USA they pay no attention to cyclists. The best
advice is to never be beside one. Only attempt to pass on the right if they
are completely stopped with other completely stopped traffic in front of them.
Don't pass on the left if they're approaching intersections.

Frankly I don't know why these trucks are allowed in any dense urban areas.
From various freight deliveries I've received, I've learned that the semi
trailer is usually about 20% full anyway. Any normal delivery that a semi can
make, a box truck can make. Box truck drivers might also ignore everyone else
on the road, but in general they seem less distracted by difficulties in the
basic task of driving.

~~~
jnxx
> Although I've never been to Berlin, I can confirm that in USA they pay no
> attention to cyclists. The best advice is to never be beside one. Only
> attempt to pass on the right if they are completely stopped with other
> completely stopped traffic in front of them.

Sigh.

In Germany, a cyclist riding properly takes more or less a whole lane on its
own, like a car. No, we don't pass trucks on the right, not even if they are
stopped.

Here is how it looks, in ideal and less than ideal cases:
[https://www.adfc.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Im-
Alltag/Verkehrs...](https://www.adfc.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Im-
Alltag/Verkehrssicherheit/Download/Sicher_Rad_fahren_-_komprimiert.pdf)

This kind of accident usually happens if the truck overtakes a cyclist which
is crossing an intersection, the cyclist going straight ahead, and the truck
turning to the right. Usually, the truck drivers do not see the cyclist. This
kind of accident is, with high frequency, deadly.

"Not seeing" the cyclist is more of a cognitive problem than a visual problem.
Apparently, drivers seem to cognitively mask out things which are not
dangerous obstacles _to them_.

It happens more frequently if there is a bicycle path at the right side.
Bicycle paths do make mixed traffic more dangerous. Cyclists pressure groups
like ADFC are against extending bicycle paths, for that reason, but many
uneducated cyclist prefer them because the _feel_ safer.

One measure is to set a maximum speed limit for trucks turning so that
cyclists could escape it.

What I believe more in is a technical measure, an autonomous emergency brake,
which just stops the truck if there is any cyclist at the side.

Also, many UK cities have introduced general speed limits in city areas of 20
mph, and they seem to work really well, even if not everyone follows them yet.

~~~
jessaustin
_Sigh.

In Germany, a cyclist riding properly takes more or less a whole lane on its
own, like a car. No, we don't pass trucks on the right, not even if they are
stopped._

Sigh. One could probably find American cyclists who will happily park behind a
big truck and wait to get pancaked too. Momentum is valuable. To each her own.
I do agree that in many situations it's better to split lanes and pass on the
left than to pass on the right. It isn't always possible.

 _This kind of accident usually happens if the truck overtakes a cyclist which
is crossing an intersection, the cyclist going straight ahead..._

As I'm sure you agree, cyclists entering an intersection should already have
taken the whole lane, to prevent exactly that problem. Cyclists beside a big
truck are already in the wrong place. As you indicate, grade-separated bike
lanes are a big reason why cyclists might not realize that they're in such a
situation. The grade separation is often interrupted at intersections. At that
point cyclists in the bike lane aren't much different from cyclists on the
sidewalk.

------
Doxin
A lot of these sorts of accidents can be avoided with proper intersection
design. Just tossing a cyclist onto an intersection is asking for trouble.
Cyclists are easy to overlook. ensuring that they only meet cars at 90 degree
angles improves their visibility greatly.
[http://www.protectedintersection.com/](http://www.protectedintersection.com/)
has more info on what a safe intersection looks like.

